# What "hair products" do you use on your dog?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Just curious to see what products people use in their grooming routine?
Jax has been to the groomer once before and came back delightfully soft and fluffy, I got the shampoo they said they used but I just didn't get the same result... I'm convinced there was a secret weapon they weren't telling me about... anyone use conditioners of finishing sprays? Fluffer brushes?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Dawn dishwashing soap


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

The groomers secret weapon is....*looks around and whispers* The dryer!

 It blows out all that under coat and fluffs them up.

I use either Espree or Tropiclean shampoo and then I use Tropicleans medicated rinse. My dogs get soooo clean and smelling good (Without an "unnatural" over powering fragrance) and sooooo soft!!! I like the Tropiclean Neem and Espree Oatmeal & Baking Soda shampoos.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Also wanted to add that my dogs don't have a skin problem or anything. The rinse just smells so good and makes their hair soft and shiny.  We used it at the last salon I worked for and I had to have it for my dogs.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

ChancetheGSD said:


> The groomers secret weapon is....*looks around and whispers* The dryer!


Blast! I don't even have the patience to dry my own hair, let alone an entire dog made of fur! LOL


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

We only bathe our shepherd 3-4 times a year as we don't want to rid him of all the natural oils in his coat that keeps it looking silky and shiny! We either use a special hypo-allergenic shampoo or Johnsons golden baby shampoo! The hypo-allergenic has no harsh colous chemicals or perfumes so its good for dogs with skin conditions. We brush him everyday with his slicker brush and i fine comb for around his ears. Also if you wipe over his coat with a piece of velvet it gets rid of dust particles and stray hairs that still remains on the coat. It also makes the coat shiny especially if your dog has a black saddle! My aunt uses a doggy deodrant spray on her shi-tzu Glad I spelt that right!! he he!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I vary,,on Masi, I mostly use a black enhancing shampoo, then I blow her out after spritzing her with mink oil


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL! If you saw what it blew out of a dog I think you might consider it. (Dog doesn't even have to be wet to blow out the coat! Woo!) For $100 they're well worth the investment and time.  Considering how long it takes to brush them and sweep a house....xDD


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

It's absolutely the force dryer.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I use horse related products and when they are all rinsed off I spray with Show Sheen. It helps with the knots etc. on my LH GSD, and makes him soft and shiney with out the blow dryer.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

ChancetheGSD said:


> LOL! If you saw what it blew out of a dog I think you might consider it. (Dog doesn't even have to be wet to blow out the coat! Woo!) For $100 they're well worth the investment and time.  Considering how long it takes to brush them and sweep a house....xDD


 
Good to know! My house has been a hairy mess!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I second having a blower, I have had one for 10 years, and there is no way I could live without it


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use only an emu oil shampoo that I get from a local pet store. Jax is really good about the blow dryer. She just lays at my feet until I roll her over to dry the other side.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I use Crown Royale #3 shampoo and rinse then for blow out I use their Magic Touch grooming spray. If you have GSDs a metro dryer is a must, cuts brushing time.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I use Miracle Coat Shampoo and #1 All-systems botanical conditioner(small amount diluted in pitcher poured over the dog). Rinse and rinse after each. Then the forced air dryer. We do this quite a bit for showing. Coats come out beautiful. 
It can take me a couple of hours in removing undercoat, bathing where you rinse and rinse afterward and then the drying. It is time consuming! Soft water is a big help also.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our groomer uses Mane and Tail, then blows the heck out of his long coat!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

gsdheeler.....we use the same products! LOVE THEM!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I want a force air dryer so bad. 

But to duplicate the "fluffyness" without one, use a shop vac on blow. I do that when I need to dry Tessa faster. In fact it makes her a little TOO fluffy lol, the fur over her croup tends to stick straight up for a few days after.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Generally I use whatever dog shampoo is on hand, usually an oatmeal one. I also use human conditioner on them on occasion ( not sure if this is recommended, but I havent had any problems with it.) Depending on the weather, I may let them run around outside to dry off, but they dont roll in the dirt so this isnt a problem for me. When the weather is bad or its muddy I do blow dry them, and they do look nice. I recently got a spray from petsmart that deodorizes them and is supposed to help cut back the shedding. Not sure if it helps the shedding but it makes them smell nice.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use organic shampoo when i bathe him.
i brush several times a week with a pin brush
an a under coat comb. i brush and comb in all
directions. my has had 3 maybe 4 or 5 baths in 3 years.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

#1 All Systems Deep Cleaning and Conditioning and the Force Air. 
I have used #1 All Systems Super-Rich Protien Lotion Conditioner and really like that stuff too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My favorite grooming products are made by Les Poochs. They make products for groomers and they are really nice, natural ingredients and they smell wonderful without being too strong or flowery/artificial smelling. I love how nice and soft their coats are when I use this stuff. I usually use a shampoo and conditioner. The type I use is called Pooch Puppy (male scent) and I use it because I love the smell. When I had a white dog I used their white dog shampoo, Pooch Bright, and it always got his fur REALLY nice and shiny white (he had black spots too, and they were also very shiny and bright with that shampoo.)
They are a little pricey, but you dilute them with 20 parts water to 1 part shampoo so a pint bottle lasts forever, making it worth the price.

I used to use grooming sprays on my Golden but I don't use them very often for Bianca. O


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

If I could find someone to just blow out my dog once a week, I would.

Most definitely the dryer.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

No products. Just regular brushing and an occasional damp towel.


----------

